# Employee handbook



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I am starting to work on a much overdue employee handbook that will outline what is specificly expected of my employees (both plowing and lawn care/landscape).

I am hoping that some of you may have a handbook to share, or at least ideas for what should be included or how things should be handled.

I know that I can go to an HR company and have them work something up, but honestly... I'm a cheapskate when it comes to things like this... especially with such a dry winter. 

I appreciate any help :salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go online. Plenty of examples to see. In the end though it will be cheaper to hire someone then the cost of a lawyer later on if something happens.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

grandview;1428476 said:


> Go online. Plenty of examples to see. In the end though it will be cheaper to hire someone then the cost of a lawyer later on if something happens.


Did you use an HR company for yours? Just curious as to what information they needed from you in order to create a handbook to fit your needs. I'm doing my own because ive been taught how, but just curious as to how the HR approach works.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't have any employees.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1428812 said:


> I don't have any employees.


No one wants to work for him. I was hired but quit 5 minutes later.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

thelettuceman;1431762 said:


> No one wants to work for him. I was hired but quit 5 minutes later.


Looking for more of a Romanian


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1431764 said:


> Looking for more of a Romanian


I'm lookin' 4 snow. Had 2" this season!


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the "help"

Glad I could provide a place for yall to add to you post count


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Each company has a unique handbook.Depends on if you have just an employee or many levels of them or management ,even depends on your state. So to find a cheap copy may not work for you. There are plenty online sites with samples to look at.


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

i asked my buddy this a few months back, hes been in business for over twenty years runs twelve trucks services over 100 properties. his response was employee handbook? who needs that? i just tell em show up to work when your told work until your done and go home simple lol


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

From experience, They will not read them and most likely just throw them away!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Glenn Lawn Care;1438168 said:


> From experience, They will not read them and most likely just throw them away!!


Make sure they sign it and have them say they didn't read it. Employee handbooks are to protect you.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

windrowsnow;1432769 said:


> i asked my buddy this a few months back, hes been in business for over twenty years runs twelve trucks services over 100 properties. his response was employee handbook? who needs that? i just tell em show up to work when your told work until your done and go home simple lol


That used to be how things worked, you know, before the day and age of the ministry of labor and where the employer is presumed guilty unless he has a 3 foot high stack of paper for each employee to "prove" things were done.

I have always done things in the past like your friend, but I've known a few local colleagues that got stung a couple of times by lazy employees that were fired, only to find out a few weeks later that they have made up some sob story to the labor board and want a settlement for some thing "the boss" did wrong. In those cases, the employer had little defence against the government paid lawyers that represented the employee and their made up story. Every bit of extra due diligence you can have (ie. employee handbook) helps in this crazy world we live in.


----------

